# Help please dead demasoni fry



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Came home today and noticed this guy was dead.









He is almost 1" and one of the 5 bigger ones

This one being biggest :









Aswell as these as biggest of all tank







4"








3"








3"

Is This normal male kills male or should I do something

Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

How many are in your tank? I had the very same issue until I increased my numbers from 6 (was 12), to 20 something. Haven't lost any since.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Well I had put in 14 
But I think its at 12 cause I think 1/2 got swallowed whole 

And I know this one got killed 


But I just bought some f1 fry (15) but they are not big enough to put in the tank (almost 1 cm ) 

What do you think ????


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Bump please help


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly I am not sure what you can do since your new additions are so much smaller than the current group. It might sound odd, but have you thought of putting any plants in there?


__
http://instagr.am/p/J69gDJGq31%2F%5B/

Both of the above pics are of my cichlid tank, pretty unconventional I know, but it gives a lot off additional hiding spaces, and breaks up "sight lines" so they seem to lose each other if they are chasing.

No guarantee your fish won't eat/tear them, mine don't, but I think I may be lucky to have it that way. I have had fry successfully live in there.

Good luck, wish I knew more to help.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I could try fake plants I have a few 

I know they will eat real ones as I feed veggies


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

It might help a lot. I have a few I could give ya if you want. Mine eat veggies too btw, maybe they are just dumb lol


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Lol maybe 

It would be great if I could get a few


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

wow that's a nice planted tank! I have group of 30 demasoni cichlids I raised from fry/juvie state. I have a java fern in with them and they don't eat it at all. I agree you have to have lots of hiding spaces for them. i made stacked tunnels out of PVC I had around and they just love hiding in them. Each one takes up a tunnel and there are more than enough spaces for each of them to occupy. I have only had a few casualties and not sure if it was due to aggression or something else. I also have them in with yellow labs, clown loaches and plecos. Had synodotis petricolas in with them in the past before moving them to larger tank and no issues.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of moving the last 5/6 into a 
30 gallon tank for them to grow out in.

Would it be safe to add 14.... 0.75" fry 

With the 5/6 1" ones ??


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I would bet that since none will have any turf marked in the new tank that they will be fine. Make sure there is a lot of hiding spots and maybe rearrange the spots every few days if needed to shake up the dominant ones.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Ok thanks

New problem: I got offered 10/12 demasoni for 4 of my bluedolphin 
I said yes but I don't know how to add them to my already established tank.


Should I just treat them like normal new additions 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I would just add them


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Ok thanks 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------

